
Tim Ferris: “Silicon Valley also has an insidious infection... McCarthyism” - leifaffles
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/7erct8/i_am_tim_ferriss_host_of_the_tim_ferriss_show_and/dq6zrh1/?st=jacudjbb&sh=b5f8ebc0
======
alexnewman
This. Although it soon will be over. As all the talent flees and all the
stuffing arrives we will get stuffed

